# World Wide Telescope



## Visionary2 (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.labnol.org/software/download/video-demo-microsoft-worldwide-telescope-universe/2434/

This is most interesting and recently released. Not sure how we can use it.


----------



## Geek4Life (Jan 30, 2008)

More suprising, though, its a Microsoft product, apparently.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds a lot like a copy of Google Earth's Sky View.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yeah, I agree -- looks just like Google Earth's Sky. It looks like this was released in March (or was about to be) -- I wonder if they were both working on competing products at the same time.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I found Google Sky view to be quite confusing and tricky to use, especially since there's no "main" object you are rotating around. I hope this World Wide Telescope is easier to use.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i used wwt 4 a while, was pretty cool. u can actually connect 2 a telescope & manipulate some of it's directions etc. it has guided tours with a voice for a lot of things, & u can dl more. but like most things, gets old after a while lol. can be found on majorgeeks.com


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've heard more about it and now it sounds like it's much better than Google Earth, I spoke too soon.


----------

